# my new project Big One



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi guys, this is my new project, please tell more on my watch ..do you like it ? what do would change ? i would like build 10 pcs, what do you think?
Alessandro 
The tecnich are:
Ø 51mm 
Sp.19.5 
Glass plexiglass Sp4mm 
Strap 24mm

http://s14.imagestime.com/out.php/i1077633_3.JPG 
http://s14.imagestime.com/out.php/i1077634_2.JPG 
http://s14.imagestime.com/out.php/i1077635_1.JPG


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

As long as you would not like to achieve high depth values / watertightness Plexi is fine, but as your Case is pretty big I would go for Saphire....in respect to the effort you invest... - For my wrist it is too massive and much tooo much watch case around the movement...


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

thanks, i just change hands

http://i67.tinypic.com/2lvfpeb.jpg


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

or do you like it ?

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img923/3687/NTbNvf.jpg


----------



## Dadistic (Sep 24, 2015)

watchus69 said:


> or do you like it ?
> 
> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img923/3687/NTbNvf.jpg


This one.


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Dadistic said:


> This one.


Have to agree, THIS ONE!!
What's the pricing for one of these?


----------



## WatchHobby (Jun 10, 2011)

Love it

Sent from my XR6M10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

51mm? With the thickness of it as shown in the pictures, chances are high, that the weight of it will make it unwearable. Since it doesn't have standard lugs protruding from the case, at least there will be no "lug overhang" effect, but still, I'd suggest reducing either the thickness, or the diameter.


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Dhillon said:


> Have to agree, THIS ONE!!
> What's the pricing for one of these?


Well.. i don't know now , but sure .. working on CNC machine is very expensive .. i think 1200€ more or less for only 10 pcs numerate ..


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

http://i68.tinypic.com/r200ef.jpg

http://i67.tinypic.com/21mwymo.jpg

just modify dial and glass, mineral glass 4mm tickness and diameter 36mm


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

http://i66.tinypic.com/2hyghte.jpg
http://i66.tinypic.com/2n7iag8.jpg

just make a 3D print


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

Really love how you went out of the ordinary with the design. It's bold and makes a nice statement. Not feeling the color combinations though. They don't match well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello, i modify my project, i send a render

https://ibb.co/eHXYM7

and i send a new dial of my first project, what do you think about bought project ?
thanks

https://ibb.co/dgWw8n

https://ibb.co/cjLOon

https://ibb.co/jXww8n

https://ibb.co/dBXsg7


----------



## slow car (May 6, 2018)

Massive!


----------



## audiophile (Dec 1, 2017)

Man that thing is huge; definitely has an intense wrist presence. I worry about it possibly being too big. I'd explore some additional color options as well, the yellow looks really jarring.


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi, attach some photos of prototype by CNC machine, WhatsApp do you think?
Thanks









Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Assembled









Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

new step of my project


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

This is a new strap , what do you think ?


----------



## Knuk (May 19, 2018)

Holy cow. That is a nice match indeedy.


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

watchus69 said:


> This is a new strap , what do you think ?
> 
> View attachment 13650487
> 
> ...


Looks great on the mesh.
Even better if diameter/ thickness could be shaved a little more.
Bravo for your efforts so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

first watch ended, microblaster


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

I send photos of my tool for pressure test, i try it on 100 Bar for 5 minutes


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

My project big one









Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Seems massive, for guys with under 7" wrists, I doubt it'll work? Between the thick bezel area and how high/tall it is

I applaud the design effort though


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

This Is the pressure test




















Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Bronze time...
































Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Krispee (May 5, 2012)

Wow, that is one large watch. I like the design, especially because it is different; my favourite is the one with the brass bezel and yellow dial. I haven't read the whole thread so not sure why you need such a high watch. Surely, with modern CNC capabilities you could thin that height down a bit. I could never wear something this, but you seem to be able to pull it off.
Great effort though.


----------



## slikmetalfab (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks great! nice work.
do you have to take the case apart to change the strap?


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

slikmetalfab said:


> Looks great! nice work.
> do you have to take the case apart to change the strap?


No, you can change It whitout take apart nothing

Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Steel and bronze with Canvas strap




















Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Krispee (May 5, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

I love it. Looks fantastic. Just a very cool overall tough looking watch. Very impressed. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanisevic82 (Dec 21, 2019)

Complimenti per il tuo progetto!
Per i miei personali gusti la cassa è decisamente troppo grande, ma il lavoro che hai fatto sulle finiture è da applausi!

Posso chiederti che soluzione hai trovato per le scritte sul quadrante?
Tampografia?
Stampa digitale diretta?

Altro?

Grazie e complimenti ancora!

English translation 

Hello and congratulation for your project!
The case is too big for my personal preference, but the quality of finishes is great!
Can I ask you what solution did you find for the writing on the dial?
Pad Printing?
Direct digital printing?

Thank you and congratulations again!


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

ivanisevic82 said:


> Complimenti per il tuo progetto!
> Per i miei personali gusti la cassa è decisamente troppo grande, ma il lavoro che hai fatto sulle finiture è da applausi!
> 
> Posso chiederti che soluzione hai trovato per le scritte sul quadrante?
> ...


Direct Digital print

Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Coming soon!!!






























Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Krispee (May 5, 2012)

Some nice machining there, your work?


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Krispee said:


> Some nice machining there, your work?


My project, It worked by my supplier

Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Krispee (May 5, 2012)

Got it. It's good work.


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Stay tuned!!!












































Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Titanium grade 5





































Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Other version












































Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Krispee (May 5, 2012)

The black is very effective.


----------



## ArchiMark (Aug 4, 2020)

watchus69,

Just discovered this thread about your custom watch designs.

Very impressive design work!

Fascinating to see how your designs have evolved.

You certainly have a distinct design aesthetic.

Best,

Mark


----------

